# Suggest a smartphone



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

My carrier is straight talk. So I can use any & they will send a chip.

Current phone is 2 years old. Samsung galaxy (1st gen). Would like to stay on android platform & have lotsa storage. 

Was thinking of staying w/ galaxy series and maybe get a 4 or 5.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well I was going to say the S4 but since the KitKat 4.4.2 update they really screwed with the external storage (SD card). They make it really difficult to access it with 3rd party programs under the guise of safety from rouge programs. While I see their point, they basically eliminate the external storage option by denying permissions.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have never had a problem with an HTC phone, every galaxy device I have had has had the issue where it won't power on, then I have to open it up, and remove the battery cable and reinsert it to get it to work.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have never had a problem with an HTC phone, every galaxy device I have had has had the issue where it won't power on, then I have to open it up, and remove the battery cable and reinsert it to get it to work.


LoL I've had the opposite experience, the power button wore out on my HTC.

S5.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wife and I had the Galaxy S2 and now the S4's with no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a Note 2 and like the large format. If I were buying today it would be a Note 3.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll keep my iPhone. Been very happy with them


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

love my iphone, with its lifeproof case.


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got the Galaxy S5 and so far I have no complaints what's so ever. Not sure what the big deal is with the external sd card issues that others are complaining about. If I need to move stuff around I just hook it to the pc. 

Pat


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is exactly the problem. Why should you need an external computer to move files around in your phone. Pure idiocy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> That is exactly the problem. Why should you need an external computer to move files around in your phone. Pure idiocy.


What exactly does it stop you from doing?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It stops 3rd party apps from accessing the write function for the SD card in your phone. There are some exceptions. If the 3rd party app can make a folder in the SD card it can write to that file, and only that file. If the app is deleted, the file gets deleted also.

3rd party file managers are essentially useless. What good is having storage on your phone if the only thing you can do is upload files to it by taking the card out of the phone and inserting it into your computer to transfer the files.

Unless there is a work around I won't be upgrading to KitKat.

The file manager that comes with your phone will be able to access the SD card because since it came with the phone it will have the permissions required to do the transfers. But the one that came with the S4 is pathetic.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> It stops 3rd party apps from accessing the write function for the SD card in your phone. There are some exceptions. If the 3rd party app can make a folder in the SD card it can write to that file, and only that file. If the app is deleted, the file gets deleted also.
> 
> 3rd party file managers are essentially useless. What good is having storage on your phone if the only thing you can do is upload files to it by taking the card out of the phone and inserting it into your computer to transfer the files.
> 
> ...


can't you just "root" the phone?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I love my galaxy s4 and plan on the next s model when my contract is up in 14 months. I root all my phones, allows use of the phone as a hotspot and a few back up and bloatware eliminating programs that require root access.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not sure if it's possible anymore (S4) since I've already upgraded past MK2 and never installed a safestrap.


----------



## Tubakoi (Apr 29, 2014)

Been using the lg g2 for a few months and love it. Was looking at the note 3for productivity but it was just to big for me. G2 is a power house capable of serious multitasking and the screen is big and bright enough for field work. Just wish it was waterproof! Btw the screen was still responsive in sub zero weather, which can be a problem on some phones.


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Leo G said:


> What good is having storage on your phone if the only thing you can do is upload files to it by taking the card out of the phone and inserting it into your computer to transfer the files.


Why do you need to take the sd out of the phone, just plug your phone into the computer. You can browse both the phone and the sd card at the same time. At least you can with the galaxy s5.

Pat


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> It stops 3rd party apps from accessing the write function for the SD card in your phone. There are some exceptions. If the 3rd party app can make a folder in the SD card it can write to that file, and only that file. If the app is deleted, the file gets deleted also.
> 
> 3rd party file managers are essentially useless. What good is having storage on your phone if the only thing you can do is upload files to it by taking the card out of the phone and inserting it into your computer to transfer the files.
> 
> ...


I know what it does Leo, I was asking you how it will negatively affect your life.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I know what it does Leo, I was asking you how it will negatively affect your life.


the main thing it won't let me do is transfer files using es Explorer through my wifi connection and its Remote Manager


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the note 3. I really dont use the pen. Too big for side pockets but fits in back pocket so you have to take it out and move it around every time you sit down. Good battery life and an improvemnt in email over the s2 which I ran like a dog for 2 years. Multi window is nice for things like transcribing info in emails to the calender. Addresses in calender can be clicked to go to maps etc... I would like to compare with an s5.


----------



## mhilton (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll probably get laughed off these forums but my suggestion is BlackBerry. With the new BB10 you can download 90% of Android apps, cannot be touched when it comes to email, physical keyboard with the Q10 ,Q5 or all touch with Z10,Z30 (has the best touch keyboard I have ever used even my 14 yr old daughter loves it, says better than her iphone 5 keyboard). I really don't need a lot of apps but for email text and phone, I truly believe for business, BlackBerry is the phone and now with the ability to get android apps it fills everyone's needs


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always liked windows phones, recently got lg optimus f7 (android) and like it alot


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

My son got a windows phone & hates it. He cant figure out how to get apps.


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)

Driftweed said:


> My carrier is straight talk. So I can use any & they will send a chip.
> 
> Current phone is 2 years old. Samsung galaxy (1st gen). Would like to stay on android platform & have lotsa storage.
> 
> Was thinking of staying w/ galaxy series and maybe get a 4 or 5.


I use an Iphone 4 with an otterbox case on the chatr service provider.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I love my iPhone 5. I wouldn't consider anything else.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's something I found on BGR that I thought you'd be interested in: Video: Check out the toughest Android phone the world has ever seen.

Link to the story:
http://bgr.com/2014/05/08/caterpillar-cat-b15-smartphone/


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)

wallmaxx said:


> Here's something I found on BGR that I thought you'd be interested in: Video: Check out the toughest Android phone the world has ever seen.
> 
> Link to the story:
> http://bgr.com/2014/05/08/caterpillar-cat-b15-smartphone/


I just use a iphone 4 with an otter box good enough for me!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

ProPainting said:


> I just use a iphone 4 with an otter box good enough for me!


Problem with that is that you're still stuck with a crappy iphooey.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Not so Robert!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My buddy with his iPhone is constantly tell me how jealous he is of my S4, the bigger screen, the better camera, SD card for storage, nicer camera...

What do I know though?


----------



## ProPainting (Apr 30, 2014)

Leo G said:


> My buddy with his iPhone is constantly tell me how jealous he is of my S4, the bigger screen, the better camera, SD card for storage, nicer camera...
> 
> What do I know though?


Lol who really cares phones were invented for talking anways...

That's all I do on mine talking... and no texting...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I paid for the phone and I take full advantage of it. It is a great business tool. If the client has a wireless printer you can print from your phone to their printer. I keep my business expenses on it along with my account balances and quarterly reports. I do things on the fly so at the end of the quarter all I do is hit print. No sorting receipts.


----------



## Jason Abbott (Feb 11, 2011)

Samsung Note 3. Awesome if you need to access files, especially if you dropbox everything. I can pull up any file I own in 2 seconds from anywhere. Screen is huge, great for PDF's. The stylus is great for drawing on photos, then you can send them off as a text or email attachents. It is a large device but I love it! I have had many different "smart" phones over the past ten years and the note 3 is the best one by far that I have used.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TWhite said:


> Not so Robert!


Does the otterbox suddenly make the iphooey into an S5?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> Does the otterbox suddenly make the iphooey into an S5?


Who cares?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ProPainting said:


> Lol who really cares phones were invented for talking anways...
> 
> That's all I do on mine talking... and no texting...


That was me until a couple years ago. Texting definitely has its place. It is great for archiving information. Measurements, material selections etc.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Does the otterbox suddenly make the iphooey into an S5?


I don't use an Otterbox. I use a Speck card case! 
Guess you you had to Google that one huh?


----------



## Skyvorima (Nov 3, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> My carrier is straight talk. So I can use any & they will send a chip.
> 
> Current phone is 2 years old. Samsung galaxy (1st gen). Would like to stay on android platform & have lotsa storage.
> 
> Was thinking of staying w/ galaxy series and maybe get a 4 or 5.


LG Intuition has been working great for me. No removable SD card or battery which means fewer gaps for FOD and it has a large internal memory. Ive also used it several times to run diagnostic tests on vehicles for myself and friends using the Torque app. The pics/vid quality is amazing too.

The only phone case I have ever used for it is a ziplock sandwich bag. You can leave the bag on while using the phone to type, take pics, and even talk.


----------



## jackaustin19085 (May 19, 2014)

galaxy s5 is good


----------



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2013)

Samsung Note 3. The iphone is only if you aren't tech savvy. If you are a power user the iphone is like a child's toy. The screen size alone rules it out.

The data sharing between apps is really what sets Android apart.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Bit the bullet and I am a new owner of a galaxy s4. What a quantum leap!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nice phone. That's what I run. Definitely a game changer if you are upgrading from a non smart phone.


----------



## gfs (May 7, 2015)

Samsung S5 if it's an option. Best phone I've ever had


----------

